# Reds Finally Breeding



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Use the embed link from youtube, and then in the full post editor select "auto linebreak" from the HTML drop down


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Use the embed link from youtube, and then in the full post editor select "auto linebreak" from the HTML drop down


Thanks!


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Here are fry as of today. Anyone know how to get the bottom of the tank clean without sucking up fry?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

For cleaning the tank, shut the sponge filters off and let the water settle.. the fry will swim and you can carefully siphon the bottom of the tank.

I used a kink in the siphon hose to control the flow


----------

